# Happy Birthday Smarty!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

2/7

I hope you get to run in the woods, get some belly rubs, and a special treat!

Have a great day!
Amanda & Dora


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*Happy birthday Champion Smarty!*


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Smarty Pants! arty:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday!!
:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:juggle:arty: _Happy birthday, Smarty!_ arty::juggle:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy birthday Smarty.







This is your day. Ask for something special.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday Mr. Smarty, Happy Birthday to YOU!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Smarty! Have a great day! arty:

:kiss:s from Benji and Lizzie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle:arty:Happy Birthday Smarty Pants!arty::juggle:

What a beautiful champion girl you are!!!!:kiss:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SMARTY!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SMARTY! arty:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPIEST OF BIRTHDAYS, SMARTY!!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET SMARTY!!:biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

:cheer2: arty: Happy Birthday Smarty!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheer2: arty:

Houston and I hope you get a lot of belly rubs and big treats. :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Smarty! :kiss:'s from Gucci!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Ch. Smarty Party!*


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*You are all so sweet, I almost forgot until yesterday I had to look up something on our calendar and the day popped out. It is hard to believe that she is a year old. My DH said "no way, we just got her." Time really does fly when you are having fun.

She will have a very special day, I even got up the the first time she ask me to this morning. She may get to go to Petsmart and pick out a new toy.*


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:whoo:HAPPY BIRTHDAY SMARTY:whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sandi- I think we need a birthday pic too!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, SMARTY!!!!! Enjoy your special day. arty:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Smarty!!
arty:


----------

